# Interesting...  Winchester Silvertip = Winchester USA (white box)



## Grenadier (Sep 10, 2007)

An interesting read here:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Winchester 9mm Silvertip JHPs.htm

Apparently, the bullet used in Winchester's white box JHP ammo, is the exact same bullet as their Silvertip.  Of course, the only difference being the jacket coating, which uses electroless nickel (and not silver, or aluminum!).  

It's also interesting that the author claims that it's as accurate as Federal's tried and true 115 grain BP load.  While I'm still going to stick with today's better offerings, I am curious to see how well Winchester 115 grain white box JHP ammo can shoot out of a finely tuned pistol (I get to play with a friend's Sig P210 in a couple of weeks).


----------



## Marvin (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmm. Very interesting...


----------

